

Lake Vostok Accretion Ice Contains a Diverse Set of Sequences - anigbrowl
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0067221

======
taproot
Anyone able to decipher for the tldr / too long couldn't grok group? Have been
following / been interested by the vostok story for a while now.

